# BSP twist lock fittings



## shaodw (20/7/14)

I am in the process of turning a keg into a brau clone and am looking at the possibility of not going down the threaded bar / camlock route to hold the malt pipe down. What I was looking for was more of a quick release twist lock system ( see below pics ). From my searches I can find a lot of UK sites selling the fittings but am struggling in aus. Has anyone had any experience with these fittings?


----------



## CoxR (23/7/14)

Good idea, I was think of a stainless claw coupling with food grade silicone rubber.
I will chat to a couple of suppliers tomorrow at work regarding the twist lock, should be easily available in various sizes.


----------

